# A new shop being born!



## Kermit

I thought I was too old to give birth - not to mention improperly equipped. ;D

Anywho, for those here who claim to like pictures. Prepare to groan, and hopefully in a year or so, to cheer.

This pic is from the doorway of my current workshop. Showing my crowded electronic bench and tool boxes





another view




and another view showing the lathes temporary home displacing my drafting table





Next is the garage and the pile of lumber that will be a new lathestand/workbench




A view of the area that will be the future home of my lathe and a future Lathemaster mill/drill machine.





finally is the amateur CAD rendition(Windows Paint) of the skeleton of the lathe. $51 for the raw material at your local Worldwide Homedepot










Kermit


----------



## Kermit

I left everyone speechless.

 I'm in worse shape than I thought!

Here is my new table saw! I showed the old lady my pitiful circular saw and was hoping for a new one, but this was on sale for $89 and when I pointed it out she said lets get it.  ;D






This is the saw that I wanted replaced. Its about 35 years old.


----------



## Groewrs

Good work, Kermit! Please continue keeping us updated 

I'm currently going through the same process as yourself, having recently completed a 6m x 6m garage / workshop. Just an hour ago I completed the first coat of Polyurethane Paving paint on the concrete floor... I'm feeling a bit giddy now from all the fumes 

I like your workbench design - sure looks good and solid! I've made mine out of 40 x 40mm RHS, welded together by my father. The top is a piece of 31mm Plywood... lets just say, it ain't going to move in a hurry 

Keep up the good work :bow:

Gordon


----------



## dsquire

Kermit :bow: :bow:

Congratulations on the addition of equipment to the shop. The table certainly looks lite it will hold the weight with no problem. One way to improve it even more would be to add a couple of short triangular braces to the legs and it would withstand even any hurricanes or tropical storms if they ever came your way. Looks like your going to have a nicely equipped shop.

Cheers 

Don


----------



## rake60

Looking good Kermit!

I love the electronic stuff as well.
It's been awhile since I've seen Analog Oscilloscope and Sine Wave Generator.
Scary thing is I still remember how to use them! :-\

Rick


----------



## CrewCab

;D I love workshop threads 8) .............. Kermit ........... keep it coming please :bow:

Bench looks good, as above ........ adding a couple of diagonal braces can only help to stiffen it up 

CC


----------



## ksouers

Kermit,
I agree with CC, shop threads are great. It's really interesting to see how creative people can be with the space they have. Keep up the good work. We're watching 

Kevin


----------



## Propforward

That is a really nice shop! Very cool - the table saw is an excellent addition! She must truly love you to feed your habit so! ;D

Nice one. Setting up a shop is one of the great pleasures in life.


----------



## Kermit

Updating the thread. (12/26/08) Lots of pictures lost due to using wrong codes and wrong pic hosting site. That's been corrected and future pics should show for everyone. I will re-do the missing pictures as I am able to locate any of them and transfer them to my new host.

Thanks for stopping in to see my lovely mess,
Kermit


----------



## Kermit

The lathe bench is coming along slowly but surely. changed it to 6 legs so I can put some drawers and shelves between.







I'm never lost because someone always tells me where to go,
Kermit


----------



## Propforward

That's looking great! Very nicely done indeed. I can see you know how to actually use a square - about all I can say is I know I have a square somewhere! ;D


----------



## Maryak

That's a fine bench for your lathe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you find the lost piccys soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Kermit

I really dig that frog gif you've got there Bob!

I used to have one of 3 smileys playing rock and roll. Computer crashed and lots of my low brow little things died along with it.

I value you'se guys friendship and encouraging words the most,
Kermit


----------



## Kermit

Apent some time in the shop today getting more done on the lathe bench.

(I'm slow when it gets cold) ;D Today the weather was warmer and rather breezy.
So 
Here's what I 've got






I added some supports for a bottom shelf.






One half of the shelf ready( complete with built in errors!) Wished I followed my own advice and measured EVERYTHING twice. Big canyon of a gap in the back corner.






And one the old lady snapped (she still thinks I'm cute, but I just feel gray  )


----------



## Kludge

rake60  said:
			
		

> Looking good Kermit!



And heavy enough to take a good amount of wear. About the only thing I might suggest is a piece of ply overall so things don't decide to hide in the crack between the two 2x12's on top. Okay, maybe I'm the only erson who has trouble digging things out that disappear in them. *sigh*



> It's been awhile since I've seen Analog Oscilloscope and Sine Wave Generator.
> Scary thing is I still remember how to use them! :-\



Huh? You mean there's something else?

BEst regards,

Kludge


----------



## Kermit

There is still one lost pic of my indoor office that was at the very first place in this post. It showed my OLD Hewlett Packard Sinewave Generator and a 1966 model Dept of the Navy O-scope.

Sorry you can't see em Kludge.
I'll try to get that picture replaced today  






Everything is right with the world once again,
Kermit

I hate to keep posting in the same topic in the same day, so I'll just add these here for now.
Completed the under support structure for the entire bench. Ready for top fitting and dressing out. Next will be some drawers, or as they say up north - draahs!


----------



## Kermit

The wife looked it over a few days ago and said where are the drawers gonna be? 






First there was some bracing I wanted to put along the base boards as shown above.

Then I placed the braces for drawer rails which aren't installed yet. 






A false bottom for the drawers







It's going too SLOW... 
Kermit


----------



## bentprop

That's a solid looking bench you got there,Kermit.It'll outlive us all :big:
Keep them pictures coming.You're doin' well!


----------



## Kermit

;D  I've got more "cents" than brains, so it will be a monument to OVER engineering.

Ten ton tool for an 1/8 ton job. That sounds about right for a Texan,


----------



## T70MkIII

Great looking bench, Kermit - that will certainly do the job!


----------



## Kermit

Okay, got a little more time with the table saw this evening.

Ready to lay the press board for the drawer shelf.


----------



## Kermit

Delay mounting the press board. I did not see this one coming. The drill will not fit in the space I have left and the support ribs have all been screwed and glued. 

I have to use a stronger glue and more of it. 






Clamps were applied and four bars used to spread the force around the rim where I cannot get the screws. I used the stronger pancake syrup looking urethane glue around the rims of the press board. 

Kermit


----------



## Bernd

Kermit,

Would 90 degree angle attachment have work on your drill?

Bernd


----------



## Kermit

Yes, yes it would Bernd!

How quick can you mail it to me?  ;D

Funny thing was I had been looking at some catalogs just a few days ago and stopped to linger over the right angle drill attachments. An ominous Omen! 

What will get screwed up next?, Tune in tomorrow and see,
Kermit


----------



## Bernd

Kermit  said:
			
		

> How quick can you mail it to me? ;D
> 
> Kermit



As soon as I can find it in the mess in the basement. :big:

Then I could over night it at your cost. :big: :big:

Bernd


----------



## steamer

Looking Great Kermit!

That will do just fine!

Dave


----------



## rake60

Looks like it's coming along great Kermit!
You noticed in another thread that my own machine benches are 
very similar. When I move my shop to the garage next summer I do 
plan to make an addition to the mill bench. The hot chips have left 
their mark on the exposed wood top. Worse than that, a magnetic
indicator base just doesn't stick to it. 
I don't have DRO's so I use indicators for all axis.
When I move the bench I will be attaching a 1/8" thick steel plate 
to the top to resolve both of those issues.

Rick


----------



## Kermit

I wasn't happy with my choices of plywood bottoms for a drawer. To hold any amount of weight I'd need some Heavy wood. I opted for a braced box for the drawer bottom. Lighter than my other choices by about 10 pounds overall. It also spreads the load better than a single thicker piece could. 















My wife helped me remember that it would be Much easier to prime and sand without all four sides.   That's why I love her so.







Now for drawer number two,
Kermit


----------



## rleete

Man, you don't mess around! That's some heavy duty workbench. Ought to last a couple of lifetimes.


----------



## Kermit

It's a Texan thing. 



Truthfully, I plan on leaving it all to my son. If you look at pic two above you'll see his leg and hand in the photo. He's been a big help to an old broken dude with a bad back and need for pain meds. 

I seem to be getting carried away with the number of photos devoted to this Non engine project. Perhaps less time behind the camera and at the keyboard would get the lathe on a "finished" bench. I've got a friend from work scheduled to come by and help me christen her in just two weeks. I'd better get busy then,eh?

,
Kermit


----------



## ksouers

Kermit,
How many cars are you planning to park on that work bench?


----------



## Kermit

Just the two I own. I charge rent for the rest. 
(Ksouers: It will hold the two tons of Lathe I might want to move up to should I prove to be a natural at this) 8)  ;D

(Jeez, A third page and no pictures yet.) So I ran into the shop and made the mistake of letting the old lady have the camera. She took pics of ME and not of the interesting stuff I was making... 

Since I had the pieces for the second drawer already cut, I just had to puzzle it together.

Thusly:











This is where I took the camera back for my sweet loving spouse. ;D






The ribs secured to the underside of what will be the top surface of the drawer bottom. (That description sounds overly complex) 






And the bottom which will have screws showing ready to go on after the glue is dried on the bottom section. You can barely make out the screws in the bottom of the primed drawer below. I've been trying few things to see what works best as a friction reducer and a large thin sheet of PTFE will be glued to the bottoms of the drawers for that purpose. (At least that is what the plan is right now...)






Glue in my hair,
Kermit


----------



## Kermit

Drawer No. 2 assembled.

Getting closer one screw at a time. 






Kermit


----------



## Kermit

I feel extremely "bored" today.


----------



## itowbig

;Dyou really look board too :big: :big:


----------



## artrans

wow a electric drill I have not seen one of those in a while. nice work I think when your done you can put that in the living room.


----------



## Kermit

Ready to cut out the opening for the second drawer
Closer still to completion. Some more putty in the corners and a coat or two of primer and I'll be ready to top it off.











It's going TOO SLOW,
Kermit


----------



## rleete

Quality takes time.


----------



## Kermit

rleete  said:
			
		

> Quality takes time.



So why is it taking ME so long?  ;D


----------



## Kermit

I don't have the top planks or the back affixed, just laying there so the pictures look like it is more complete than it is. It's progress.
Waiting on some drawer slides from Rockler.com, so I'll have time to put on lots of wood putty make up and dress her up nice. ;D

Maybe someday I'll get to the metal working part 

Kermit


----------



## steamer

You will be very glad every time you clean the chips and not have to clean around everything in the draw!

Looking good Kermit!

Dave


----------



## Kludge

This is something I've not seen addressed elsewhere but where will the fire extinguishers be? They don't have to be fancy, just accessable and collectively good for classes A, B and C fires. Class D as well, dependent on what metals you're playing with. 

Otherwise ... ummm ... that bench is flat out lovely. When your done, maybe I can talk you into kitting one for me? ;D

BEst regards,

Kludge ... the non-carpenter


----------



## Maryak

Kludge  said:
			
		

> This is something I've not seen addressed elsewhere but where will the fire extinguishers be?



Mine is a dry powder near the exit. That way as I make for the door, both options, (fight or flight) are available.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Kermit

Sorry I took so long to respond Kludge. We've got three standard (bought it at Walmart) type extinguishers. One in the kitchen and the other two ride in our vehicles with us. I'll pick up another and put it by the door of the shop. Thanks for that reminder.

I just ordered some EPO epoxy concrete patch, 10 lbs worth. I was going to use the pourable epoxy steel but that was about 4 times the price of the concrete epoxy. Just putting a 1/4 inch layer on the top of the bench, AROUND the lathes base plate. Kinda anchoring it in place and making the base plate bottom the low spot of the bench top. It says its oil and fuel spill non-reactive, so it should be good for years and years of cutting oil and swarf pollution . Also picked up the 5 pc set of turning tools from MSC. I went with 1/2 inch shank instead of the 3/8 inch. I figure since I'll be dealing with more steel than aluminum or brass the extra size of the tool shaft will increase rigidity slightly.

I'm getting close enough to see the finish line,
Kermit


----------



## Kludge

Kermit  said:
			
		

> Sorry I took so long to respond Kludge. We've got three standard (bought it at Walmart) type extinguishers. One in the kitchen and the other two ride in our vehicles with us. I'll pick up another and put it by the door of the shop. Thanks for that reminder.



No worries. It looks like you have the same feeling toward them that I do - Fire extinguishers are our friends. Someday I'll have to describe all the stuff STARDANCER had aboard along those lines. 



> I'm getting close enough to see the finish line,



Uh-oh. Quick, someone! Move the finish line! ;D

BEst regards,

Kludge


----------



## putputman

Kludge, is that the Star Dancer down in Papua New Guinea?


----------



## Kludge

putputman  said:
			
		

> Kludge, is that the Star Dancer down in Papua New Guinea?



I wouldn't think so. She was a 42' all steel houseboat I lived aboard in Pittsburgh, PA, for five blissful years ... after which I got married again in what was not one of my brighter moves. My safety equipment fell into the "overkill" category but that was, I think, a response to help I'd received when I owned smaller boats beforehand. I know that the Coasties commented on what I had aboard as being enough for any five boats which was actually a bit of an exaggeration. Four maybe. ;D

Also, her name was one word, not two. The only other vessel I know of with exactly the same name was a liner operating between Vancouver and .... hmmm ... Fairbanks, I think. We exchanged informal correspondence briefly which was fun while it lasted.

Anyway, I'm waiting for Kermit to let me know when he's sending a kitted up bench for here. ;D

BEst regards,

Kludge


----------



## putputman

My nephew is the temp. captain on the Star Dancer in Papa New Guinea. Just thought it might be the same boat you were talking about.


----------



## Kermit

Got the trim up, one corner still not finished at time of pictures





Studs for the lathe feet, wood screw thread with machine screw threads for using a nut and large fender washer.




2 part epoxy Concrete patching compound!    To fill in around the lathe base plate and around the mounting studs.




Finally got to use the micro chuck I picked up from Micromark. The small pieces of 1/4 round would split when nailed, so I put in a small pilot hole, problem solved!





Kermit


----------



## steamer

Looking good Kermit

I think I will have to investigate that patching epoxy further.

Can is be formed?  like to make a fillet?

Dave


----------



## Kermit

steamer  said:
			
		

> Looking good Kermit
> 
> I think I will have to investigate that patching epoxy further.
> 
> Can is be formed? like to make a fillet?
> 
> Dave



You add as much *sand, gravel, or silica flour* as you wish to make anything from a pourable cement to large aggregrate concrete. The kit comes with a med granuled sand. looked good despite my best efforts to screw it up.

Drys almost as hard as metal but brittle. However, if you do manage to break it you can always patch it back good as new.  

Kermit


----------



## Bernd

Kermit  said:
			
		

> You add as much *sand, gravel, or silica flour* as you wish to make anything from a pourable cement to large aggregrate concrete. The kit comes with a med granuled sand. looked good despite my best efforts to screw it up.
> 
> Drys almost as hard as metal but brittle. However, if you do manage to break it you can always patch it back good as new.
> 
> Kermit



Kermit,

Dosen't the above added ingrediants make for a rough surface? Or do you added a clear layer and smooth it out?

Bernd


----------



## Kermit

As smooth or rough as you want to make it. It's just like concrete, you can trowel over it and get a smooth surface ( to the eyeball at least)


----------



## Bernd

I'm thinking along the lines of coolant or oil on the table top. Wouldn't that be hard to clean off?


----------



## sportandmiah

Looks like a good, sturdy bench!! Nice!


----------



## Kermit

Bernd  said:
			
		

> I'm thinking along the lines of coolant or oil on the table top. Wouldn't that be hard to clean off?



 I'm sure like concrete it would stain some as the dirt gets into microscopic pits, but just like concrete it can be cleaned with pressure washing or chemical solvents.

Besides stains just give it character! ;D  Can't stay New! forever.

Pretty is what you are when you're born, if you die that way then you obviously didn't have any fun with your life, 
Kermit


----------



## Kermit

4.72 sq ft at a depth of 17/32 sloping to 3/4.

I don't have enough epoxy concrete!!

Solution: Filler strips for the benchtop. Removed almost 50% of the cubic area, leaving a minimum depth of 7/32 above the strips. and 3/4 between.











Since I dug out the router I found a section of the backboard around the rear bench legs I could flush trim after removing most of the excess with the jigsaw.






Pouring the concrete epoxy today, but was asked by son if I would wait for him before starting.

More to come,
Kermit


----------



## Bernd

Kermit,

That bench looks to nice to mess up with chips and oil. Thm:

Can't wait to see what it'll look like with the concrete on it.

Bernd


----------



## Kermit

Thanks you Bernd, thank you very much.

I had some time to think over the mounting of the lathe. Metal lathe held down by a stud screwed into wood... :- ...I added a 1/4 in deep hole 1 inch across which I will fill with epoxy concrete. This will be below the metal base plate. This will hopefully provide a flat solid surface that will hold the woodscrew threaded portion of the stud in place better.( reduce lateral movement stress on the wood around the studs). 
















If, heaven forbid, some force does tip this lathe, and pulls the threads out of the wood, I will drill it out to 1/2 inch and put large washer plates and lock nuts on the underside of the wood planks. 

Ready to pour, so where's that offspring of mine?
Kermit


----------



## 1Kenny

Kermit, that is going to be one nice bench. I am enjoying watching it being built and can't wait to see the next step.

Kenny


----------



## Bernd

Hey Kermit,

Still can't find that offspring of yours. :big:

It's been almost 10 days since you were going to pour the table for your lathe. 

That concrete should be hard by now. Rof} Rof} Rof}

Bernd


----------



## Kermit

His housing situation has been rather poor since Hurrican Ike blew through. He got a chance to improve that situation last weekend and yesterday(Sat.) he was dog sitting for some friends in exchange for a small single bed and frame. I'm hoping to see him this evening, but if not I may start without him.







I've gotten alot of the priming done but I'll have to stand it up by myself if I'm to do anything else with it this weekend.

My thanks to those who have followed this.
If you've been "tickled" by the over engineering I'm engaged in, then I'm tickled too! And I'd love to sell you another bench about 5 years down the road as well! 

Thanks for shopping with CheapStuffBreakscomebacksoon INc.
Kermit


----------



## Kermit

Back to work - FINALLY 

SO - pulling needles through cloth. I've started on the final coat of paint for the back and bottom of the bench.

Pretty good match on the color. Hopefully without further drama on the homefront we'll have the top poured and more pictures of the grand finale.






Kermit


----------



## fdew

Your Epoxy Concrete is quite fitting. Many machine tools including all the Hardinge machining centers are made from epoxy concrete, Usually called Polymer Concrete. It is a normal mix of stone from dust to about 3/8 inch and about 7% epoxy

When painted it looks like cast iron and works better then cast iron. I have been fortunate to design a few things using it.

Here is one, these are 30 feet high






Frank


----------



## Kermit

Wife put me in the picture again, but I've got photoedit capabilites to protect you!

 ;D

But I've really got to go baby,
Kermit


----------



## cfellows

Kermit, maybe you've already answered this, but where did you get the tray embedded in the bench top? It looks like fiberglass? What are the dimensions of the tray?

Thx...
Chuck


----------



## Kermit

It's the base plate of the Lathemaster 9x30 lathe. Just painted stamped steel. It came with several chipped paint spots and a free helping of rust ALL for no extra charge.  ;D  Being a cruel and evil individual, I promptly suppressed the parts self expression and de-rustified and painted it. If it's lives in my house it will obey my dress codes. :big:

Covered in primer,
Kermit


----------



## Kermit

TA DA!   













I chucked up a long piece of steel and indicated off the axis along about two feet of it. I could not see any deviation at all.  The indicator dial wavered less than the thickness of one tic mark .001". 

Tool holder moves parallel with center axis with less than .001" deviation over two feet? What exactly have I just measured and did I do it right?


The nature of the question changes but I still got questions 8)


----------



## Bernd

Very nice looking bench there Kermit. I really like that top. Very neat and clean looking. Thm:

One comment I have to make though.When standing at the bench with your toes up against the bottom bottom of the bench, do you find that your bending over forward slightly? I would think that will but a kink in your back after working on the lathe for a while.

Bernd


----------



## bearcar1

Great looking bench and unusual method of attaining a fine finished result. That must be fairly easy if not quick to clean up/off. Makes my maple top look antique-ish at best. ;D Get some crude and chips on it and then show us some character flaws, then I won't feel quite so bad. :big:

BC1


----------



## Kermit

Scratched up some paint just getting it set. Don't worry bearcat1, it'll be looking like a REAL lathe in no time. ;D

The bench is about four inches higher than my belt buckle, so the carriage handwheel is at my elbow, my eyes when looking straight ahead just clear the top of the chuck safety cover.  I'm six foot one inch tall, so it's a good fit for my height.


Thanks for the compliments fella's
Kermit


----------



## Kermit

Dredged up this old thread, just to put in a picture of something WOODEN.  :big:

The bench for the mill is coming along slowly. As all of my projects seem to do.

Glue and screw. Then I'm gonna deviate from the last build and prime it as I go. I'll be using .187" thick angle iron for bracing the top also.






More to come,
Kermit


----------



## Artie

Gday mate, just read this whole thread, nice result! How did the lathe bench finish up? Got any recent pics?

Cheers

Artie :bow:


----------



## Kermit

Artie  said:
			
		

> How did the lathe bench finish up? Got any recent pics?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Artie :bow:



It is pretty much as last pictured here. I ran out of the special mixed gray paint before I could cover the front. Added some heavy duty drawer slides to the bench drawers. I got them out of rack mount power supply install kits our company didn't use. ( the install kits that is)...so, I'll get another gallon to make this one match, and then be able to finish painting the lathe bench. I've been waiting to put on the drawer handles until it's painted. Plan on adding a built in AC power plug in station, leaving the entire bench with only one power cord to plug in, instead of 3 or 4 from all the different equipment. That should take me about three more years.  

Thanks for stopping in to visit,
Kermit


----------



## steamer

Hey Kermit,

I don't know how big a mill your putting on that bench, but might I suggest some cross braces on the legs.....that'll stiffen them up dramatically......some 3/4 stock with glue and screws will do...

 ;D
Dave


----------



## Powder keg

That is a very nice cabinet you built for your lathe!!! You did an outstanding job! I'd like to mess with that epoxy you are using. It looks like you could do a lot of things with it. 

Wes


----------



## Kermit

That epoxy was expensive, but the results seem to make it worth the price in my view.  I'm planning on using the exact same formula, but with added granite rubble, as a fill for my X2 clone mill. That is supposed to stiffen the column some.

I've been making brackets for mounting my angle iron pieces together, and getting the frame ready for priming. The top I showed on the first pic of the mill bench was just sitting there; I hadn't attached it to the frame yet.






The brackets being drilled










Not much done today. The Cowboys won their game and I had loads of turkey and dressing with potatoes and gravy, and candied yams followed by hot apple pie and vanilla icecream.   Understandably, I skipped dinner and just had another piece of pie with some coffee.

Ahhhhh,  
Kermit


----------



## steamer

oh I didn't even make it to dinner ;D


Dave


----------



## New_Guy

Kermit  said:
			
		

> I chucked up a long piece of steel and indicated off the axis along about two feet of it. I could not see any deviation at all. The indicator dial wavered less than the thickness of one tic mark .001".
> 
> Tool holder moves parallel with center axis with less than .001" deviation over two feet? What exactly have I just measured and did I do it right?
> 
> 
> The nature of the question changes but I still got questions 8)



sorry Kermit if anyone has already pointed this out but you weren't testing for tapper in that Picture above with the steadies were you ???

a steady works by holding the rotating object and stopping it from flexing above the cutting tool so even if the bar is running out at the chuck (which it will) it cant run out at the steady its held in position and the 3 points push it true well sort of it is possible for the bar to sit to high or low at the steady and there for not be truly parallel to the bed or the spindle axis if this happens its fine after a little run time i understand if the bar is to high it will start to move out of the jaws!! i assume if the bar is to low then the tool may not cut as well as it should but it may walk to i think just be aware of it 

sorry if i just pointed what you already knew but i have been caught out with this stuff before  if you haven't already read up on rollies dads method its a really great way to get the bed and spindle axis parallel


----------



## Kermit

Yes. As I recall I was checking the work in the chuck for run-out.

Also. The steadies were just there; not actually engaging the work, because I had moved the jaw tips up out of the way. This was the first time I had turned the lathe on to see how she worked, so I had 'everything' attached to the lathe. Hey, I didn't know any better.   But, No, the steadies were not in contact with the steel rod I had chucked up.

Kermit


----------



## cfellows

Kermit  said:
			
		

> That epoxy was expensive, but the results seem to make it worth the price in my view. I'm planning on using the exact same formula, but with added granite rubble, as a fill for my X2 clone mill. That is supposed to stiffen the column some.



Hey Kermit, 

What's the name of that epoxy and where did you get it? Also, where will get the granite rubble?

Thx...
Chuck


----------



## Kermit

The granite rock doesn't seem to be available at the neighborhood garden center currently. But that is the source. Check with landscaping and gardening centers around you.


----------



## Deanofid

Kermit, that lathe bench is super nice. Sorry I missed this thread way back when. I can barely keep up with the work in progress threads, and I see I've overlooked a great post here.
A really fine job. 
Oh yes, and Mrs. Kermit sounds like a very nice lady!

Dean


----------



## Kermit

Thank you Dean.  And Mrs. Kermit is a nice lady. Much nicer than I deserve, but she stays with me anyway. 

The Bench looks pretty much as it does in the picture right now. I ran out of the matched tint gray paint, so will be getting more soon. As soon as the mill bench is ready for primer and paint, I'll set it up in the room with the lathe bench and finish them both.

Thanks for visiting, come back soon, 
Kermit


----------



## Kermit

Been pretty busy, but not with any projects. They move slowly along during this holiday time of year.

some more added to the mill bench.










Then some priming paint for the bench and for the angle iron supports.
















Time to get another gallon of the matched gray paint, so I can finish the mill bench and put the final touches on the lathe bench.

Happy Ho-Ho-Ho,
Kermit


----------



## zeeprogrammer

That's a great looking bench. I wished I'd gone a similar route. Instead I used pre-made legs. Works okay but the location of the shelves isn't too convenient.

How tall is the mill bench?


----------



## Kermit

36 inches.

Sorry I didn't answer you sooner. I missed this last time I logged in. 

No progress on the bench. Doll house is now in a 3D state of construction! 

Christmas approaches and Santa must complete the grand-daughters dream house, at all costs. Damn the small splinters, full glue gun ahead!!  :big:

So, off to work again. More to come soon,
Kermit


----------



## Kermit

I connected my angle irons together with the brackets, and matched drilled the holes on the side rails to get level top surfaces.





Covered with some pine boards and bolted down, with a small space for future electrical work to pass. 





Then I used about 3/4 of a tube of adhesive Liquid and all the big chunks o'metal I could find along with plenty of clamps and 
'attached' the top board.










The mill will be bolted through the iron cross members below. I also plan on putting a 1/2 inch plate beneath the mill to raise the handwheels for more clearance.

Kermit









 The rest of the doll house pictures are lost with the computer virus ordeal.


----------



## Kermit

a short delay to work out some xy table problems and here is where I'm at.






Ways and gibs lapped, or honed, or stoned, or whatever it's called. The sliding surfaces are 100% degreased and dry, with a very small amount of powdered graphite added. Super smooth sliding action!

The lack of oil or grease should mean an easier time cleaning up chips and bits of metal.

Kermit


----------



## Kermit

The end of today's progress. Goodnight
Kermit


----------



## joe d

Kermit:

That's turning out great! You're making my mill jealous... it doesn't have a bench of it's own. 

Cheers, Joe

(PS Did the doll house finish up OK?)


----------



## Kermit

It finished up better than OK, but it was a close one... 

I was glue-ing the shingles on at midnight, the night before we left town to go visit them. The pictures I really wanted; she and the doll house together are all gone with the previous computer when it died.

Here is the last picture I had uploaded to photobucket before the virus struck.





Thank you for the compliments on my mill bench, its a fault of mine. 'over doing' it.  


I've seen the cure and I prefer my disease,
Kermit


----------



## Kermit

Ah, a new page. so I'll post a pic of the mill again





I've completed assembly and performed the requested full power run in, then I proceeded to the tramming.

Ran into a problem right away. An MT3 collet -5/8"size was holding a bar for my indicator to connect with but that collet has a smaller thread (7/16 I think) than the 3/8" on the draw bar that came with the mill. So I switched to my fancy ER 32 holder and a 5/8" collet. Suddenly, I had .010" run out. I tightened the collet holder and it increased to .016".  WTF?

I looked everything over and then I found it.









Don't know what happened but the job wasn't finished correctly. The tighter you make it the more one sided the pressure on the collet becomes.

Well, someone did say He thought Hertel stuff was crap, and now I'm inclined to agree...High priced crap, even on sale!


----------



## GailInNM

Kermit,
I think you are putting the collet in the holder wrong. The collet has to be inserted into the nut at an angle and snapped into place. That is the reason for the section that looks like it is off center. When the collet nut is loosened the section that is snapped into the collet pulls the collet out of the holder.  To remove the collet from the nut you also have to tilt the collet so the side that is near the cutaway pops out and then the collet can be shifted that direction to remove.
Gail in NM


----------



## Kermit

Sure-nuff?

Well, whattaya know!  Thanks Gail.

The only crap involved was the person operating it.

 :-[


----------



## Kermit

3/4" end mill in MT3 collet, 7/16 thick 6061 aluminum.
















Looks Ok to me. But what do I know?  ;D

Well then, easy stuff done. Now it's time to start making mistakes on REAL engine parts. :big:

Standby for ???

Kermit


----------



## Kermit

I was growing tired of the 'chitty-chitty bang-bang" sound of these cheap chinese endmills and the horrible vibration it set up when taking a cut thicker than a one sided pancake. ;D

A right nice quality 'made in the USA' (Hertel?) indexable insert endmill was ordered, while MSC had the 35% off special on cutting tools, and promptly applied to my mill.

The test cut was .016" deep by a full width of .625". It was an amazing difference in sound and feel. I started a steady slow manual feed and noticed the chips were coming off a little hotter than before, so I added a very small 'spurt' of some WD-40. You can clearly see where the lube was applied. The surface was as near to flat and shiny as I have ever made one. 




I'm one happy camper right now. 

(i never mentioned- that's 1018 steel, not aluminum)
 8)


----------



## Jasonb

Having the work a with less material sticking out of the vice will have helped a lot with the finish, try it like the previous setup and you will get more chatter.

Jason


----------



## Kermit

Jasonb  said:
			
		

> Having the work with less material sticking out of the vice will have helped a lot with the finish, try it like the previous setup and you will get more chatter.
> 
> Jason



But I was talking about the piece of 1018 set up in the vise as you see it.  The vibrations from the chinese endmills are strong and violent. Teeth jarring impacts. The new indexable mill is almost silent in comparison, and sets up no vibration in the mill table itself, although I can feel it through the lead screw handles. 

I agree with you about the fixturing. More material away from the jaws means more flex and a less smooth surface finish.

Thanks for the helpful advice,
Kermit


----------



## ksouers

Kermit,
Did you use a different collet or end mill holder with the end mill? That may be where your vibration is coming from if the collet has a lot of run out.

Chuck up an end mill and put a DTI on the shank while you turn it slowly by hand, see what it measures.


----------



## Kermit

No, I'm pretty sure it was just a crap endmill.  :big:

It was good with aluminum, but then, almost anything can cut aluminum. on the little pieces of 954 aluminum bronze and on the 1018 steel it was like one of those old motel beds that you put a quarter in.  SHAKE shake shake.


----------



## Kermit

Just recently had enough warm weather to fire up our A/C unit, and began to notice a stale wet, and moldy smell in the workshop. It was weak at first and I could only smell it when I first opened up the room in the evening. In a few days it was a very noticeable smell. I bent over and pressed down on the carpet.

  squish squish.  :-[  

 A little more looking revealed a wet ceiling(in a closet, so I didn't see it for about two weeks). Further inspection in the attic showed the water had followed a twoxfour along an eight foot section of wall. The entire wall of sheet rock. 

#$^$#@m!!m, 3%!$F1$!!!!!!   :-X


First step is to clean out everything and rip up the carpet. Which I wanted to get out of the workshop anyway. That's one positive. The wife and I had discussed doing away with the carpet in all the bedrooms and hallway and laying down wood composite floors. So looks like we can do that now.

I had a strong desire to upgrade the electrical wiring from our meter panel to the shop to support some 110V 20 amp circuits and add 220V outlet. Looks like that will be easy to do now. Everything up to the panel that is. The last few inches of connection/upgrade, will cost me some buck$.

Another plus would be building in the storage units as a part of the wall and being able to create a custom workspace. 

Drat$ and double drat$, :'(
Kermit-Sheetrocking and floorlaying, plus oddjobs and plumbing. All done for free! You can call and try to make and appointment, but I assure you we are booked up well into the new year.
 :


----------



## Cedge

Kermit....
That sucks big rocks. Sorry to hear you're working for free, but the outcome should be great.

Steve


----------



## Kermit

;D YeaH  The outcome will be good.  (It better be) 

I spent the day drinking coffee. Bitchin to anyone who would listen, and sizing up my limited options on places to store all my "junk" while I have the walls torn out and floor ripped up.  :-\

I suddenly reminded of a movie titled The Money Pit


 :-[  signing off for a while,
Kermit


----------



## Kermit

The cleaned out shop.





The closet floor.





The ceiling in the closet. This is right below the attic A/C unit.





The wall outside the closet, which my lathe bench was up against. 

I haven't gotten to the really wet area yet. I'm trying to let things dry out some before I do. 


So goes the home remodel 
Kermit


----------



## Maryak

Kermit,

Commiserations on the water damage. :'(

I have always been a little envious of guys who have their workshop in the home. After seeing this my envy has gone down a step or two. ;D

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Kermit

I hope that my suffering will bring me a future reward. A BETTER shop.  
----Hmm??? 
(Yes Dear).  :-[

 A better room that a future home owner will be proud to have.  Seems I forgot that we are moving someday. But built in shelving and beautifully finished Oak paneling walls WILL be installed for 'the practice'  

Is there a market for a house with a shop AND a garage?  :

Kermit


----------



## cfellows

So, Kermit, I take it the water damage come from the A/C condensation drain being plugged up? Water damage is always a damnable thing.

Chuck


----------



## John11668

I can sincerely sympathise with the water damage kermit.

Been there


----------



## Kermit

cfellows  said:
			
		

> So, Kermit, I take it the water damage come from the A/C condensation drain being plugged up? Water damage is always a damnable thing.
> 
> Chuck



It comes from the AC unit alright, but it wasn't plugged up. Checked the overflow a day or so after I first started it up and water was dripping out at a respectable rate. I seem to have had a squirrel take up residence in my attic and he chewed through the soft plastic pipe the previous owner installed so he could gets himself a drink.

I've got 3/4 copper pipe on it now. (lets see an animal chew through that...come to think of it. IF they can chew through it; I ain't messing with 'em.)

-


John

That's some flooding there. Hope you never have to go through that again
Kermit


----------

